# Another "snag" on my 332



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Tearing apart my new 332 Northern and found the smoker worm gear is not turning. Gave it a good dose of WD40 and waiting. Has anyone encountered this problem befopre and if so what was your solution :smilie_daumenneg:n???


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

As usual quick fix. The ol two finger "vice grip". A little coaxing and spinning great now.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Every engine I get, I tear down completely. I don't either bother to see if it runs usually, I want them to NOT run.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer...Like your style :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Flyer...Like your style :smilie_daumenpos:


Ya can't stop learning, lol..:thumbsup:


----------

